# Oxbow Simple Rewards Baked Treats?



## Gingerrella (Oct 30, 2014)

I was at the pet store and noticed these Oxbow simple rewards baked treats. There are many small animals on the cover (bunny, pig, chin, etc.). I'm wondering if you guys think they'd be okay to give to Molly as an occasional treat? She never eats fruit and only anoints with baby food, never actually eats it.
There are five different flavors:
Apple & Banana:
Ingredients
Timothy Grass, Oat Groat Flour, Barley Flour, Cane Molasses, Dried Apples, Bananas, Guar Gum, Mixed Tocopherols (preservative), Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein min 12.00%
Crude Fat min 4.00%
Crude Fiber max 12.00%
Moisture max 10.00%

Bell Pepper:
Ingredients
Timothy Grass, Oat Groat Flour, Barley Flour, Cane Molasses, Dried Red Peppers, Guar Gum, Mixed Tocopherols (preservative), Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein min 12.00%
Crude Fat min 4.00%
Crude Fiber max 12.00%
Moisture max 10.00%

Cranberry:
Ingredients
Timothy Grass, Oat Groat Flour, Barley Flour, Cane Molasses, Dried Cranberry, Guar Gum, Mixed Tocopherols (preservative), Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein min 12.00%
Crude Fat min 4.00%
Crude Fiber max 12.00%
Moisture max 10.00%

Carrots & Dill:
Ingredients
Timothy Grass, Oat Groat Flour, Barley Flour, Cane Molasses, Dried Carrots, Dill, Guar Gum, Mixed Tocopherols (preservative), Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein min 12.00%
Crude Fat min 4.00%
Crude Fiber max 12.00%
Moisture max 10.00%

Peppermint:
Ingredients
Timothy Grass, Oat Groat Flour, Barley Flour, Cane Molasses, Peppermint, Guar Gum, Mixed Tocopherols (preservative), Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein min 12.00%
Crude Fat min 4.00%
Crude Fiber max 12.00%
Moisture max 10.00%


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No you don't want to feed anything like that to a hedgehog. Those treats are made for rodents that eat hay, grass ect. Hedgehogs are not rodents and they don't eat hay or grass. You can feed your hedgehog good quality cat treats.


----------

